# Unterer Steuersatz am AM1



## Jester (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein AM1 ist gerade mal 8 Monate alt und schon ist das Lager vom Steuersatz hinüber. Ich hatte schon direkt einen "besseren" Cane Creek forty (mit abgedichtetem Lager) eingebaut.
Das Lager schaut optisch noch recht neu aus(also stand nicht regelmäßig Wasser auf dem Lager), dreht sich aber keinen Millimeter mehr.

Kann jemand was empfehlen?


----------

